# Vitamix is expensive! Suggestions?



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd like to get a vitamix or something like it, but i just can't justify (much less afford) $300-500 for a kitchen appliance. Are there any cheaper alternatives out there?


----------



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, no response? People sure like their Vita-Mix's, don't they? I'm apprehensive because i'm entering new territory--i don't want to spend sooo much money if it'll just be a phase...though i doubt it'll be a phase; when i get into these things, i get into them. I just don't like spending money, really.

So let me rephrase my question: To the raw foodists out there--can you get by on a cheaper blender?


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

It is expensive, but so worth it. We used to go through blenders like tissues b/c they would just crap out on us. (This was pre-tf cooking.) We use the Vitamix on average 1 time a day. I have made so many things with it - things I would have never attempted without it. We are eating healthier food overall and it is super quick and easy. I was concerned at first - and I don't remember what we paid for the extra wet container and dry...$600 total, but I feel it was totally worth it. I am sincerely glad I didn't waste $$ on a cheaper machine and bought the Vitamix. (I swear I am not a salesperson.) I had been interested in one for awhile and was going to put it off b/c of price. They had a demo at Sams club and my DH (tired of me coveting it?) told me to just get it. It was actually cheaper than the Costco deal.

I don't know what to tell you. I *lurve* my Vitamix. It is the most versatile and productive appliance I own (and it has a 7 year warranty so if it breaks they fix it.)


----------



## GreenCrunch (Jun 10, 2007)

we have a blendtec, which is still expensive, but less pricey than the vitamix. i think you can get them for $350-400. i love it! easy clean up and you can get a bpa-free container.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

you can buy used V M's on ebay for less than half, we have the older version with the stainless steel pitcher, the newer ones do a better job I think but I like mine. I would LOVE a newer one someday, they do a great job. Nut milks come out really nice in them, mine still leaves chunks of nuts even when I let it run a few min. I still love mine.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I







my Vitamix!!! Totally worth every single cent!!! We use ours a LOT and we make all sorts of things in it. I especially love how easy it is to clean. When we had a regular blender (nice one, glass pitcher), I rarely used it because of the tedious clean-up procedure. Storage is so easy, too, since they are not a dozen pieces to keep track of....

Someone around these parts (MDC - Nutrition Forums) mentioned that the Vitamix patents ran out in the recent past and that "knock-off" versions are beginning to show up. She got hers in a restaurant supply store. For me, that would be Smart & Final, but there are others. Maybe you could check out that avenue???


----------



## mbm (Jun 14, 2006)

I only have a regular blender. But I recently came across this review, which recommends the Villaware Moderno Pro as an alternative to the Vitamix:

http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/g...estions-099747


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Montel Williams has something called the Healthmaster- much more affordable w a payment plan-google it. Don't know anyone that has one and there are not too many reviews on it yet. I want a vitamix too but am using my kitchenaid blender for smoothies and its worked out pretty good so far. Just had to replace the blade for $15. I've had it for over 5yrs.


----------



## JoyMC (Aug 15, 2005)

i am stalking my local craigslist. i want one badly, too. i have a crappy cuisinart blender (LOVE my cuisinart food processor, but blenders are not their thing) that does not even mix the coconut oil into my smoothie. i want a Vitamix to be able to grind grain in addition to conventional blender jobs.

i have seen (and missed!) a few decent deals on craigslist, though.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I love my vitamix. Nothing else can conceal an entire tomato and carrot in a batch of strawberry frozen yogurt.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

VM's patents expired about a year ago so now other companies are making similar blenders. I bought a knock-off from a restaurant supply store. It was about half the cost and has the exact same design. Works great.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

We just bought a VitaMix after seeing a demo in WF. We'd considered one for a while, but actually seeing it in action was amazing. We came right home and made an all-veggie soup and a peach sorbet that were both excellent. My boys loved it, and they are not ones who love veggies. With such a good quality and versatile machine, we are definitely going to be able to reach our goals of eating better every day.

Today, my DH made himself smoothies/drinks twice, and I've made them once. We may be new to it, but we're very happy so far!


----------



## amber913 (Jun 4, 2006)

I DID IT!!! Wow, i hate spending money, so i'm actually pretty proud of myself! I bought a complete 3600 super plus off ebay.

Thank you sooo much for your input!


----------

